
Reddit AMA: Jason A. Donenfeld, Creator of WireGuard etc. - cpach
https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/hzyu8j/im_jason_a_donenfeld_security_researcher_kernel/
======
retox
Is there any history of AMAs on HN, and would they be welcome?

~~~
toomuchtodo
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=AMA](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=AMA)

